# Ill make your horses cartoon!



## WesternTale

As im more of a cartoon artist then a sketch artist, i enjoy making them on my tablet. Lol. So if you give me a picture of your horse, i will turn them into a cartoon!


----------



## WesternTale

Oh, and give a brief description of their personality too!


----------



## konikirule

Oh i would love this! Would you really do this for me?
Should i message you or something?
or post everything here?


----------



## WesternTale

You can post it heree!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Oh awesome! 

The first horse is Dozer(the big white one). He is a big scaredy cat who hates working and being messed with but he tolerates me anyways! But he can be sweet and likes to give hugs and eat cookies!

The second horse is Dozer's best friend(the little brown guy) he passed away last year. But Bart was my grumpy old man. He hated everyone but me and Dozer. He was never afraid of anything and had no idea what size he was! The first time him and Doz were turned out together, BART started kicking Doz!

You can draw either horse. I'd appreciate anything and am looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## konikirule

OKay
So this is my horse Lucy!
She is very bossy and loves to get it her way
She'll definately let you know if she doesn't like something, but she really is a sweetheart once she trusts you
Thanks soooo much!


----------



## konikirule

ahh sorry its not letting me post pictures :/


----------



## BornToRun

Fun! 

This is my mare Nelly, she's an OTSB (her tattoo is 4E023), she loves to work and go for walks, she very sassy, pouts when she gets in trouble. She's very brave and curious, with a big gait and lots of fun to ride!


----------



## konikirule

Okay fingers crossed lets hope this works


----------



## konikirule

one more


----------



## WesternTale

Im in the process of Dozer right now.


----------



## hemms

I'd love this! Maximus is already such a cartoon character! I'll have to get on my PC tomorrow to get some good pics up. I totally want his characature as a tattoo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

Im going to sleep yall, so ill finish the rest in the morning.


----------



## WesternTale

Oh, but heres Bart. I finished Dozers, but it wont download so ill try again in the morninn. Its just a quick lil cartoon as i was giving most of my attention to Dozers.


----------



## WesternTale

Haha, this only took me like 15 minutes so i decided to give it a go. and as soon as you said she pouts i had the perfect image in mind. And he color was tough so i just did black and white. Heres nellyy. And yes i know my writings horrible.


----------



## Shoebox

Can you do Clem? She's the queen b*tch of the pasture and knows it, she's sassy and has a superiority complex, and she's got the size to make sure it stays that way. She's a sweetheart, though, as long as you aren't a mare! (I'm on my phone, let's see if pics show up)


----------



## WesternTale

^ yuss. 

Ill start with Lucy first thing in the morning.


----------



## Shoebox

If you wait till later tomorrow I can post better pics of her too  I don't have many on my phone


----------



## BornToRun

Omg, it's so cute!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Here's Chief. He's the curious George of horses lol


----------



## WesternTale

Lucy;


----------



## CandyCanes

Oh could you do diddly? 
Personality: 
Sweetest horse ever... Lovely temperment. He is very food orientated as well. He is very laid back out riding 










Btw... Diddly is the chestnut. Most definitely NOT the cob!


----------



## WesternTale

Heres Clem; the color was too complicated so i made most of it white.


----------



## Godgirl

you can see my horse on my profile page i cant post any pictures right now...


----------



## WesternTale

Chief;


----------



## konikirule

Thanks so much, i love it !


----------



## Shoebox

WesternTale said:


> Heres Clem; the color was too complicated so i made most of it white.


Oh man that is PERFECT! I feel like that's how she struts around, all full of herself. If it would have made it easier she's black, she just bleaches pretty bad in the summer


----------



## amberly

Golley is quiet, calm, curious, but is VERY willing to make you happy. He will do everything you ask him to and try even harder. He doesn't ask for much in return as he enjoys pleasing us. He wants to please, and if he doesn't know what you are asking him to do, he will still try it something anyways.
He is a very happy horse and very loving.


----------



## WesternTale

A quick one of Diddly;


----------



## WesternTale

Golley;


----------



## WesternTale

And someone pm'd me about their donkey.


----------



## amberly

Thank you do much for the cartoon! I love it!!! - And I am positive golley will love it too! Thanks!!


----------



## amberly

Oh, I thought maybe you wouldn't mind doing another one for me??? You don't have to if you don't want to - but I loved golleys too much
This is Brisco.
He is our beastly boy. He is 15 hands tall - that is tall for me!! But he is very lazy, loves to eat and sleep. Sometimes if he seems to have enough energy to misbehave, he will do these really sweet reining spins - but only when I don't ask him to do it. Once I do ask him to do it he has no idea what I mean!!
But he loves people and he loves to shove his nose in your apple bucket.... And he will eat ALL the apples.. still haven't forgiven him for that..
But he likes to be bossy but will decide to follow me instead of run ahead. He accepts me as the boss and he loves to go fast and please.








and here is a head photo so you get an idea of how silly he is!!


----------



## RememberPearl

There are so many ways to describe Roxie. Smart, lovebug, bold and determined, brave in tough spots etc. I just found out she is blind and even that does not seem to stop her. We have started doing jumps again, just like the old days. To some her up I'd say she's determined and brave for some of the things she does even though she can't see but she is also a lovebug at times.


----------



## WesternTale

Brisco; i didnt know if he was english or western so i just guessed


----------



## amberly

I LOVE it!!! Haha! Thank you so much! that is exactly him!!! Hehe!!


----------



## RememberPearl

Btw Roxie is solid black she's just faded


----------



## WesternTale

I still cant do those colors so i just did black and white  but heres Roxie; i thought the no eyes would be a symbalism for her blindness.









Edit: oh oops.


----------



## RememberPearl

That's awesome! If you don't mind can you do one of my new guy Salvador? He has zebra markings and an eel stripe. In the pasture and the barn, I riped apart three stalls so they could be together, he is Roxie's eyes. Often I call him bonehead because sometimes it is his way or the highway other times I call him jackhammer because how bouncy his trot is. Still he is sweet and very kind, not to mentioned an escape artist. He figured out how to get himself and Roxie out of the stall so I had to buy a new latch. Sal does have a paint spot on his other side, I'll post another picture. If you can't that's fine.


----------



## RememberPearl

Here is the spot:


----------



## Golden Horse

This is Emmy on Fire, my scaredy cat Arab mare. She's just being restarted Western, I'm sure she sees it as beneath her.










madams reaction to being asked to cross a drainage ditch in the yard :lol:


----------



## WesternTale

Salvador; i think i got a little too carried away with this one...


----------



## RememberPearl

That is amazing! Once again you have blown my mind


----------



## WesternTale

Emmy;


----------



## Golden Horse

love it, that is my drama queen:thumbsup::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## WesternTale

Haha, good to know :wink:


----------



## Nokotaheaven

WesternTale said:


> Chief;


Thank you so much!!! I love it!


----------



## WesternTale

No problem!


----------



## WesternTale

Dozer; my Ipad died so i decided to just draw it.
Edit; yes, i did draw a knight next to him :wink:


----------



## flytobecat

I would love it if you would do my sister's horse, Lilly. She's Mona's baby, and a bit of a Princess. She desperately wants to be in charge, but always seems to get her butt kicked when she challenges our alpha mare. We joke that she has no ears because they are always flat to express her disdain at all things beneath her.


----------



## flytobecat

Sorry, I didn't mean to post so many pictures of her.


----------



## WesternTale

Its all goood.


----------



## Gallop On

Can I get one of Rusty? He is a smart, willing, sneaky and a high strung little guy...


----------



## rememberourtroops

Can you do my Andalusian stallion? Almirante is bold, fearless, spirited and loyal. When Almirante trots or canters it is like you are sitting on a cloud. He is hard to spook and even harder to stay on if the rider is not me, anyone that gets on him winds up in the dirt. For whatever reason Al likes me above anyone else. That is something I am working on him with. Whenever I ride him down the road people often look at me like: What the heck is that twig of a lady doing on such a powerful looking horse? I hope you can draw him.


----------



## amberly

My mom saw your other cartoons and she wanted one of her horse - so this bothering you is now my mom's fault!! Haha! Sorry for bothering you so much too!
This is Northwest Mountain Chocolate - but we call him Chocky for short of Chocolate.
He is 6 years old and pretty green. He loves people, he is curious about every single thing he smells or sees and just has to go take a big whiff and investigate it. He is scared of crinkly water bottles, hehe but getting used to them. He has very expressive head and he wants to please. He jumps at things easily and he loves to cuddle - even if you don't. He is a western rider horse

This is the only photo I have of him right now - but if you want a better one let me know because we are going out there today.
If you can - please don't have the equipment in there, because as I said this is the only good picture I have right now. He has brown eyes and his front left hoof is the only brown hoof with no markings - as you can see in the photos. His color is a really dark chocolatey brown - but you can do black if you want to!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## cobbywob

You are so talented. I would love it if you could do one of my Dolly. She is a very gentle and dignified sort of mare. Now retired from hunting she carefully and sedately carries my old bones around the countryside. Two old girls plodding around together!
She often sighs loudly if I get nervous and does her best to reassure me that the big tractor or the will NOT eat us both! I am the spooky one not my horse! lol! Thank you!


----------



## WesternTale

Ok, guys im leaving til friday but as soon as i get back ill continue doing them all


----------



## Oliveren15

If its not overloading you too much, I would love one of Oliver. He's my gentle giant, but is quite silly, curious, and in-your-pocket. Hope you see this when you get back!


----------



## Brighteyes

I would love if you could do one of Baby Girl, if you have time. 


She's competitive, professional, smart ,and proud. She thinks she's very pretty too. :lol: She hates standing still. She's an endurance horse, go all she wants to do is trot down the trail at her own pace with minimal interference from her rider, thank you very much. She's known for her bright pink and purple tack, and for being able to pace faster than most horses can canter. If she were human, she would regard us all with a look of haughty derision.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I loved the Bart and Dozer ones! Thank you so much! You're awesome!


----------



## eeo11horse

This is Dusty. He's a year and 4 months old. He's super sweet and friendly. Even though he's a baby he thinks he's king of the barn!


----------



## WesternTale

Ok yall, im back, ill continue making all of them a bit later!


----------



## WesternTale

Lilly;


----------



## Drifting

I think this picture says it all personality wise.










He's a dirt ball.


----------



## flytobecat

WesternTale said:


> Lilly;


OMG -Thats too cute and totally her.


----------



## howrsegirl123

Awesome! I'll give you one tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

Sorry im so behind guys, ive been reeally tired so ill do em all up tomorrow.


----------



## howrsegirl123

This is Ace. He's pretty laid back but he's very sweet and funny too


----------



## howrsegirl123

Drifting said:


> I think this picture says it all personality wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a dirt ball.


That's hilarious!


----------



## SammysMom

Oh my gosh, these are TOO cute! Totally understand if you're overwhelmed, but if you're still taking requests, could you add my Sammy to your list?

Sam's a big ham, always sticking his nose where it doesn't belong and being a goof. He's a real sweetheart and loooves to cuddle, but he has spunk


----------



## WesternTale

HEY GUYS. I finally gotaround to doing them again. So... Heres Rusty;


----------



## WesternTale

Hehe, he reminded me of a Pegasus.
Al;


----------



## JustWingIt

Wow these are awesome!!!! Could you do my guy?

This is Xander, he is super sweet and trys harder than any horse i've ever met. He LOVES to jump cross country, as you can tell from the picture below. Hes also goofy, and sort of the class clown of the barn. If I were to say he had one major personalty flaw, it would be sometimes he thinks he knows better ."No mom i KNOW im supposed to do a lead change here, and here, and here, kay?" haha  


































Thanks!!!


----------



## howrsegirl123

JustWingIt said:


> Wow these are awesome!!!! Could you do my guy?
> 
> This is Xander, he is super sweet and trys harder than any horse i've ever met. He LOVES to jump cross country, as you can tell from the picture below. Hes also goofy, and sort of the class clown of the barn. If I were to say he had one major personalty flaw, it would be sometimes he thinks he knows better ."No mom i KNOW im supposed to do a lead change here, and here, and here, kay?" haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


Cute face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

Chocky;


----------



## WesternTale

Dolly;


----------



## WesternTale

Oliver;


----------



## cobbywob

WesternTale said:


> Dolly;


Thanks so much,  I love it.


----------



## Oliveren15

WesternTale said:


> Oliver;


 Omg I love it! Thank you!


----------



## Zexious

Would you do one of my boy?



















This is Gator. He is your typical, hard working guy. I love him with all my little heart, and he puts up with my shenanigans like a gentleman.

EDIT-He has a cornet band on his left hind footie. You can't see it in the photos, but it's the only white he's got. He's liver chestnut xD


----------



## WesternTale

Unknown name;


----------



## Brighteyes

^^ Awww! That's very cute and so like her!  I love it! Thank you so very much!

Also, her name is Baby Girl. :wink:


----------



## WesternTale

Dusty;


----------



## WesternTale

Drifting said:


> I think this picture says it all personality wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a dirt ball.


Do you have any full body pictures?


----------



## Drifting

Yes I do!  Here is Stryder, who has been in the 'yearling uglies' all year.






























He's normally caked in dirt and eating mud, or caked in mud and eating dirt. Or trying to climb into round bale holders, and generally being disgusting. -.-

Good luck! The vet who had to hand draw his coggins cringed. -.-


----------



## WesternTale

Thanks! Hang on guys, this one might take me a while :wink:


----------



## WesternTale

Im fairly happy with this. 
Stryder;


----------



## Drifting

Haha that is GREAT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

Ace;


----------



## howrsegirl123

WesternTale said:


> Ace;


Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

I just love these! Sooo cute <3


----------



## rememberourtroops

WesternTale said:


> Hehe, he reminded me of a Pegasus.
> Al;




Thank You so much!!!


----------



## WesternTale

Sam;


----------



## WesternTale

Xander;


----------



## WesternTale

Zexious said:


> Would you do one of my boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Gator. He is your typical, hard working guy. I love him with all my little heart, and he puts up with my shenanigans like a gentleman.
> 
> EDIT-He has a cornet band on his left hind footie. You can't see it in the photos, but it's the only white he's got. He's liver chestnut xD


Could i have some better pictures?


----------



## Sunny

If you ever feel like doing Sunny, here are some pictures!

She is a 5 year old TB. For her age and breed, she is a pretty laid back girl. Very funny, personable and in-your-pocket, but also has quite an attitude.
Her trademark is what I call her "goofy ears." When she is really relaxed with a bit of ticked off, she puts both of her ears out sideways. It's too funny. The second picture shows them. :lol:


----------



## WesternTale

Sunny;


----------



## Sunny

Oh, how cute! Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## barrelbeginner

This is SUnny. I got him when he was 3 years old. He is laid back around little kids.. but can be a bit spunky around me Hes my boy.. A great horse. and into barrel racing..( he loves it


----------



## Zexious

Hopefully these are a bit more clear, and are betters~


----------



## WesternTale

Sunny;


----------



## WesternTale

Gator;


----------



## Zexious

I love it! Thank you so much! That's exactly the cheesy kind of grin he has <3


----------



## SammysMom

WesternTale said:


> Sam;


Awwww that's totally his personality! Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

Hey guys! Im going to be getting a stylus for my ipad today so i dont have to finger paint everything. Lol. Im still working on trying to get stuff for the computer so i can actually start doing good digital work. Thanks yall.


----------



## Iseul

It'd be great if you could do my mare, Alahna! These are absolutely adorable!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

Alahna;


----------



## barrelbeginner

WesternTale said:


> Sunny;




OMG.. WOW.. that is AMAZING! thank you!


----------



## WesternTale

Your welcome


----------



## Drifting

Well, you know if you're bored now  You can do my other horse Sammy.

3 year old appy stud colt. He thinks he's hot S**t. Struts around his pasture like he's the man. Or spends his time in the corner of his field staring at the mares like a creepy guy.


























The last one is his typical "Stare at the mare" Stare.


----------



## WesternTale

Ok guys, this next one might be a little.... Different :wink:


----------



## barrelbeginner

This is poncho.. a grade qh/paint.. Umm you dont have to do him if you get to busy since youve done my other horse.. He is a bit of a pain in the butt.. haha.. He is lazy.. But gets a bit spunky when your on him.. I starting using him in pole bending.. but he is my dads hunting horse


----------



## WesternTale

I dont know what kind of twisted day im having. But heres sammy;


----------



## verona1016

These are great  I'd love to get one done for Garzo if you have the time! He's super laid back and tolerant of all the silly things I do to him (like dress him up as a unicorn for Halloween). He LOVES jumping and has really lovely natural form (even though he's still green at it and WAY overjumps most of the time). I love his long mane & tail.


----------



## MissingAlec

Here is Spice my Percheron mare. Unlike her name I often have a hard time getting her to move, sometimes I think that I need to dismount a push. However in her pasture she loves to buck and run like a crazy person urm horse I mean. Btw she is black.


----------



## WesternTale

I'm goin somewhere for a few hours but I'll be back in a bit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

**** @ Sammy, that's hilarious


----------



## WesternTale

Poncho;


----------



## RedTree

This is my horse Romeo, he can be a bit if a handful at times especially when we're jumping.
He is very curious and loves to know what everyone's doing all the time.

Only lets me upload one photo at a time


----------



## RedTree

Another one


----------



## RedTree

Last one


----------



## WesternTale

Garzo;


----------



## loveduffy

very nice job


----------



## barrelbeginner

Is it just me where the pictures aren't showing up now:/


----------



## WesternTale

Yeah, its something going on with the forum :/ lots of people cant see each others pictures.


----------



## verona1016

WesternTale said:


> Garzo;


I love it! Thanks so much!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

If you were up for doing one of my horse Sadie I would be over the moon! You're very talented! 
So Sadie is a bit of a bratty princess. She wants to be alpha, but gets put in her place all the time by our other mare Breezy, but even then she still struts around like she owns the place. She is so curious and bold about new things its almost scary (like when she tried to chase a black bear when I was leading her). She has an obsession for the tractor, especially the steering wheel, and is TERRIFIED of spray bottles of any sort.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Ohhh I'd love to see my horsey as a cartoon! 
This is Gypsy, she's starting her show jumping career this fall.
Her front feet are both spotted white by her hoof too.


----------



## WesternTale

Spice;


----------



## flytobecat

These are awesome. You should do some of your own horses, their gorgeous.


----------



## WesternTale

flytobecat said:


> These are awesome. You should do some of your own horses, their gorgeous.


I do have some of my own horses  too many to count. :rofl:


----------



## flytobecat

LOL -it was late


----------



## WesternTale

Romeo; omg guys i finally got a stylus so i dont have to use my fingers anymore and they turn out better


----------



## WesternTale

Sadie;


----------



## WesternTale

Gypsy;


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Thank you!!!


----------



## WesternTale

No problem!


----------



## RedTree

Thanks


----------



## WesternTale

no probs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

I got bored so i did one of my horse;


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

That is too cute!! Thanks so much!! Totally got her signature nose flip there haha


----------



## WesternTale

Haha, your welcome.


----------



## Lilley

This is Christmas Gold, aka Goldie. he's a haflinger and carts as well as rides. He is sweet, patient, willing and friendly. He loves coca cola, peppermints and carrots for treats. He'll try to dig them out of your pocket. Our barn manager uses him as a beginner horse for her new students. He and my hubby competed in a carting competition last year and got second place.


----------



## WesternRider

Could you do Bailey





Or Spirit


----------



## mrstorres2566

This my boy Gaylen. He is a 16hh Leopard Spotted Appaloosa gelding. He is lazy and stubborn most days, but can be sweet as pie when he wants to be. He LOVES to eat, especially peppermint candies, and to be brushed. He would rather sleep all day than do anything else, besides eating.


----------



## tempest

WesternTale was banned. So I don't think she'll be able to draw your horses.


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ why banned?


----------



## Zexious

): 

/sillypostlengthrequirements


----------



## Tex1904

Why would she be banned !!!!!!! Her work is amazing !!   
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Well I'm sure she wasn't banned for the quality of her work:wink:

You know there are people who ask to be banned from forums, they can take over, maybe she just is out there actually living a real life.


----------



## Tex1904

Oh .. Well it makes sense but still ... ;D thanks golden horses !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eeo11horse

WesternTale said:


> Dusty;


Oh I just saw this now, it's so cute! Thanks!


----------



## Zexious

Golden, that made me laugh xD


----------



## tinyliny

The OP of this thread is no longer a member because k though these cartoon images may be her own creations, unfortunately, on a different ( removed) thread, she posted another artist's work and claimed it as her own. Obviously, a clear breech of forum rules, not to mention copyright laws. 

Since she can no longer offer cartoons , it's best we close this thread.


----------

